# Greg Lemond, if you frequent this site, I just



## Lazywriter (Mar 8, 2002)

want to say to you that you are a total $%#&ing douchebag. It is without question that it is your sour grapes that continues to motivate you to make retarded statements like you do. Even if Lance is taking drugs and you are correct, the fact that you make such statements publicly without any evidence proves you aren't too bright and have no tact. You speak as if you are the smoking gun that has unquestionable proof of him doping when you have none. 
I personally couldn't tell you if Lance ever doped, but to accuse him in the press without proof is simply irresponsible. You were a whiney bi#%h when you were riding and you are worse as a bloated retired "legend". You seem like the little fat kid who squeals on everyone because they hate themselves.


----------



## mgp (Feb 3, 2004)

Well put. Lemond was who inspired me when I got into racing. Each year that Lance wins, he says something that knocks him down a little in my view. 

This year, he's pulled out all stops. I can honestly say that I've lost complete respect for him. Sad, really.

And Trek, if you are reading these boards, I will *never* get a Lemond bike. What a stinking piece of dung he has become.


----------



## Ricky2 (Apr 7, 2004)

too bad everything Greg has said has been the truth.


----------



## mgp (Feb 3, 2004)

Ricky2 said:


> too bad everything Greg has said has been the truth.


Not sure what you mean?


----------



## mgp (Feb 3, 2004)

You can let Lemond bikes know how you feel about his recent comments.

http://www.lemondbikes.com/customer_support/email_tech.shtml


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

*Not that I agree 100% with Lemond but....*



mgp said:


> Not sure what you mean?


these doping scandals are getting out of hand. I would think that if Lance didn't have his hands in it that maybe he would (should?) come out and push for stricter doping testing. After all, if other riders are doping and he isn't, it is just stacking the cards against him. I understand EPO may be hard to detect, but maybe random testing at UNKNOWN times would find more riders using the stuff. If riders are finding ways to get around the current tests, surely someone must be able to come up with a test to call them out. Maybe the problem is so widespread that the officials don't even want to go there. Who knows I guess, except for the riders and those close to them.

I don't agree with Lemond singling Lance out on this.....If Lemond seems to think that this is a sport wide problem, why not address it as one. Singling Lance out also makes Lemond sound like a whiny has-been, which maybe part of the problem as well.

-Chuck


----------



## csievert (Feb 23, 2004)

I've been trying all day to send a comment to them and either they took the functionality down or its been overwhelmed today.

I *was* looking at a Zurich...not anymore.

This is sad. Lemond and Breaking Away got me into cycling. He sucks.


----------



## Old_school_nik (May 21, 2002)

*couldn't agree with you more... even if LA is doping.. what's the*



Lazywriter said:


> want to say to you that you are a total $%#&ing douchebag. It is without question that it is your sour grapes that continues to motivate you to make retarded statements like you do. Even if Lance is taking drugs and you are correct, the fact that you make such statements publicly without any evidence proves you aren't too bright and have no tact. You speak as if you are the smoking gun that has unquestionable proof of him doping when you have none.
> I personally couldn't tell you if Lance ever doped, but to accuse him in the press without proof is simply irresponsible. You were a whiney bi#%h when you were riding and you are worse as a bloated retired "legend". You seem like the little fat kid who squeals on everyone because they hate themselves.




Difference between when LeMond was winning and the Frech press tried to say say he was on drugs and Greg saying Lance is on drugs... Greg used to be one of my heores as well, but as someone said on this board he crossed the line with this latest outburst..sad cu I used to think Greg was the stuff...

-Nik


----------



## cyclist1969 (Jun 25, 2004)

*sour.....?*

To say Greg is sour is a huge understatement! I remember a couple of years ago at interbike, I got the chance to listen to him speak about cycling. I'm excited. Then he opened his mouth. For over an hour all he did was belch out how much he hated Hinault and how he stole the Tour from him, blah blah blah. It was unbelievable. Sour grapes doesn't even begin to describe this ass. He's been bitter for a long time, now he just has to vent on someone else. Oh yea, Lance and Hinault get along quite well. hmmmmm

SHUT THE HELL UP and let us admire your accomplishments.......too late

assbag


----------



## _jim_ (Apr 30, 2003)

I am sure Greg will digest all of the negative opinions in this thread and others, and post a reply at whatever.com


----------



## Niwot (Jul 16, 2004)

*Here's the message I sent to LeMond bikes*



mgp said:


> You can let Lemond bikes know how you feel about his recent comments.
> 
> http://www.lemondbikes.com/customer_support/email_tech.shtml


Here's the message I sent to LeMond bikes:

*Won't ever buy a LeMond after what that assmuncher said about Lance.

Hey Trek: Take the whiny, bitter old man's name off of your bikes, if you ever want anyone to buy them again. Peace.*


----------



## ParticleMan (Nov 19, 2002)

The comments he made - from procycling.com

LeMond recalls being called by Armstrong after giving an interview to the Sunday Times in which he expressed a very low opinion of Ferrari's ability as a trainer. 'He was very violent and very threatening', LeMond, winner of the Tour in 1986, 1989 and 1990, said of the call. 'Lance said that I couldn't have won the Tour without EPO, but that's completely untrue because there wasn't any EPO around in that period' Lance thought that I wanted to damage him (in the Sunday Times interview) but I simply wanted to dissuade him from working with someone like Ferrari. I was convinced his relationship with this man was a catastrophe.' 

LeMond goes on to say that, based on a meeting with Ferrari in 1994, the Italian had very little experience as a trainer or in physical preparation. 'His thing was the science of haemoglobin. I believe it was him who changed cycling.' 

Pressed on how this change manifested itself, LeMond recalls the 1991 Tour in which his Z team, winners of the team classification the year before could not follow the pace of the peloton. There was a radical change. Riders who didn't used to finish high up were suddenly beating everyone' After two weeks the speed was so high that neither me nor my team-mates could stay with it. Everyone on our team knew there was a problem with EPO and other substances.' 

More controversially given that his LeMond bikes are distributed by the same Trek company that backs Armstrong, the three-time Tour winner expresses doubts about Armstrong's Tour successes. 'There are no miracles in cycling,' he said of Armstrong's return to the pinnacle of the sport after cancer. 'There is always an explanation. To start with there has to be some innate talent. Hinault and Merckx won on their first appearances at the Tour. I was third on mine in 1984 and second in 1985.'

LeMond puts much of his ability down to a VO2 max of 93ml. He tells Le Monde that at his peak this was the highest level in the sport. 'Today I wouldn?t even be in the top 50,' he says. 'I've studied physiology a lot and I can tell you that no training programme can change someone who has not got a good VO2 max into a champion.' 

Asked about his reaction to Armstrong possibly winning a record-breaking sixth Tour, LeMond denies being jealous and states: 'I was a big supporter of Lance the first year he won the Tour. But with all of these stories about it is difficult to remain a supporter.' 

To a final question about Armstrong not having tested positive during his career, LeMond responds: 'Everyone says that. David Millar had never tested positive either, but he has admitted taking EPO? The problem with Lance is that you can't discuss this issue with him. With him, you are either a liar like Christophe Bassons or Jesus Manzano, or you are seeking to destroy cycling.'


----------



## 7eap4a (Sep 4, 2003)

*Childish*

It's a shame and disgrace when such a high profile personality starts slinging mud. In light of all the recent allegations and findings, he should take the high road and let facts speak for themselves - be a better ambassador of the sport. His comments unfortunatley reveal his true character. Disappointing indeed.


----------



## 10kman (Nov 20, 2002)

*My comments sent in....*

<start of my comments>

Greg Lemond is now officially a JOKE in my book. 
For him to go off half-cocked, without a shred of evidence, and bash the top American cyclist in the tour, IN THE PRESS MIND YOU, is simply wrong.

If someone came to me, with a Lemond bike, and said, "(my name), you can have this", I'd spit on it and chuck it into the river. 

If he's sour about being knocked down a notch on the American ladder of cycling greats, TS, suck it up and deal with it. 

I am NEVER going to be caught riding one of these frames in my life. I hope the rest of the cycling community is as angry as I am about this, and somehow, we can cut into Lemond's salary by boycotting his garbage.

(my name again)

<end of my comments>

Pathetic, and literally sad.


----------



## RedMenace (Jan 28, 2004)

*HUGELY and vastly different meaning than reported.*



ParticleMan said:


> The comments he made - from procycling.com "The problem with Lance is that you can't discuss this issue with him. With him, you are either a liar like Christophe Bassons or Jesus Manzano, or you are seeking to destroy cycling." '


This is the most hysterical thread(s) I've ever seen on RBR. WTF? I guess this really gets in and twists the roots of your existence, huh?

This all started when someone whipped up a quote that had LEMOND saying LANCE is "either a liar or seeking to destroy cycling." Now, look very carefully at the quote above. Doesn't say that at all. READ the damn thing. 

It says that, if you try to discuss drug use with Lance -- THE ACT OF QUESTIONING HIM -- proves to Lance that YOU, the questioner, are either a liar or trying to destroy cycling. MASSIVE difference in meaning.

OK, now we can start fresh.

Either way, I'm at a loss why this torques people so. My advice would be to get a grip. It's just bike racing.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

csievert Did you check out the Salsa Bike from Quality Bikes. Its 853 main tubes and carbon fork. Complete bike is like 1300 for 105. 
As for Lemond not believing in mirical recoveries, how about his near death by a shotgun accident. He cam back from that. In the end, i have to give Lance the same benifit of the doubt i would want. In the absence of a positive test, and he has probally been tested more than any other rider the last 5 years, I have to think he is innocent,a nd that hey is doing it all on talent and a great work ethic. Honestly, you never seen lance gain weight like Urich? 
How about Trek renaming the Lemond line Armstrong. That is only a couple of more letters and would promote a true champion.


----------



## csievert (Feb 23, 2004)

crossracer said:


> csievert Did you check out the Salsa Bike from Quality Bikes. Its 853 main tubes and carbon fork. Complete bike is like 1300 for 105.


No I haven't but thanks for the tip as it sounds like a pretty good deal. I visited my LBS yesterday and am being tempted by an '04 litespeed so I'll see what price we come up with and how the ride is. It'd be sweet to have...

I am not impressed with Greg, no facts, him just joining the witch hunt. Let's drop the accusations as if Lance is doping than someday he'll be caught. BTW, notice that Merckx has never joined the bandwagon and is instead his friend? If Lance is than don't you think Merkx would have an inkling after all the years of knowing Lance so much better than Lemond? 

Anyway, who cares, let's enjoy the race and if he tests positive than that's a whole different story. It'd be so much cooler if Lemond would be positive. Let's work on promoting cycling in this country. Anyone else blown away by the article in Bicycling last year on Portland, ME? That is an example of what we need more of. Catch the excitement of riding and the pleasure it brings.


----------



## Gill-Again (Mar 11, 2004)

Anyone want to buy my Lemond? I have a 2000 Zurich that I'm now considering dumping. Great bike, pathetic namesake.


----------



## VEN (Jul 2, 2003)

*will never buy one again*

I owned a LeMond and was looking at another. I will never purchase one again. Thanks for the E-mail link. EVERYONE should send an email with their feeling on the matter.


----------



## RedMenace (Jan 28, 2004)

*You people have lost your minds.*



Gill-Again said:


> Anyone want to buy my Lemond? I have a 2000 Zurich that I'm now considering dumping. Great bike, pathetic namesake.


Now we're selling our LeMonds because of this? 

"Oooooh icky! This bike I own is great, but now I can't ride it because its name has cooties!"

The only thing worse than roadie arrogance is roadie mass hysteria. I say again, no WONDER I don't do group rides anymore.

"See that guy? He's on a LeMond. He can't be in our roadie club."

I wonder where BottomBracket Shell is these days? I bet he'd have a pithy "diagnosis" of this psychopathology.


----------



## rendus (Jul 1, 2004)

As consumers we have the right to vote with our wallet. 
It's not about looking down on people who ride a certain bike, it's about not giving money to Lemond.

try not to paint us with so broad a brush


----------



## RedMenace (Jan 28, 2004)

*You have a "right" to do any damn crazy thing you want.*



rendus said:


> As consumers we have the right to vote with our wallet.
> It's not about looking down on people that ride a certain bike, it's about not giving money to Lemond.


Old Gill_Again has already GIVEN his money to Lemond, loves the bike, yet is thinking about selling it because the name has cooties. I'd call that pathology, but then I'm not a professional. Some of the "emails" sent to the Lemond company are almost comical in their teenage-girl shrillness, like maybe a local radio station quit playing Britney. And you all are basing much of this on what I've already shown is a clear misquote.

Ooooooh. Ick. Ooooooooo.


----------



## csievert (Feb 23, 2004)

RedMenace said:


> Some of the "emails" sent to the Lemond company are almost comical in their teenage-girl shrillness, like maybe a local radio station quit playing Britney. And you all are basing much of this on what I've already shown is a clear misquote.
> 
> Ooooooh. Ick. Ooooooooo.


I think we are just greatly disappointed in someone we all looked up to at one point expressing legitimate emotional reactions.

How do you react when something/someone pisses you off? How different is it from these responses?


----------



## RedMenace (Jan 28, 2004)

csievert said:


> I think we are just greatly disappointed in someone we all looked up to at one point expressing legitimate emotional reactions.
> 
> How do you react when something/someone pisses you off? How different is it from these responses?


Normally when disappointed or pissed I avoid teenage-girl hysteria, such as an email to some poor schlub in the bowels of a major corporation that includes the line: "If someone came to me, with a Lemond bike, and said, "(my name), you can have this", I'd spit on it and chuck it into the river." Actual quote from this thread. "If you don't play Britney again I'm going to hold my breath till I turn blue." Made up quote, equally silly and self-defeating.

Greg didn't say anything this week that he hadn't said before. And nothing he said takes away from what he accomplished on a bike, which was considerable. And THE FACT IS, you have no idea if what he said was true or not. Neither do I. But if any of you would like to give me one of your despised Zurichs in size 57, email me privately and I'll arrange for shipping. Despite the hideous things that bike did and said, I'd still enjoy riding it, I'm sure.


----------



## rendus (Jul 1, 2004)

Riding a bike with the maker's decal is free advertisement for the product. Why should anyone want to support someone they disagree with?


----------



## BuenosAires (Apr 3, 2004)

RedMenace said:


> This is the most hysterical thread(s) I've ever seen on RBR. WTF? I guess this really gets in and twists the roots of your existence, huh?
> 
> This all started when someone whipped up a quote that had LEMOND saying LANCE is "either a liar or seeking to destroy cycling." Now, look very carefully at the quote above. Doesn't say that at all. READ the damn thing.
> 
> ...


I think this is the quote that has everybody up in arms:

"Lance is ready to do anything to keep his secret but I don't know how long he can convince everybody of his innocence."

That implies that he knows something we don't. Show me some proof.

On another note, my Lemond Bike isn't going anywhere, unless some wants to trade me
for a C-40.


----------



## svend (Jul 18, 2003)

BuenosAires said:


> I think this is the quote that has everybody up in arms:
> "Lance is ready to do anything to keep his secret but I don't know how long he can convince everybody of his innocence."
> That implies that he knows something we don't. Show me some proof.
> .


Bitter. A sad, bitter former champion. The key element is the timing, why now if he has the inside scoop. Why not before the tour, or after last years tour. Timing indicates motive and in this case, with nothing to substantiate it, it wreaks of jealousy. You can't avoid being inundated with Lance if you are even halfway following the tour and poor Greg must be boiling inside with every Subaru/Nike advert ad nauseum. As the old saying goes put up or shut up. With so many nice bikes out there I won't be recommending a LeMond ever again.


----------



## Ricky2 (Apr 7, 2004)

*In defense of Greg LeMond*

Greg LeMond speaks the truth. Nobody can handle it because nobody wants to believe it. If you actually believe the drug testing is world's better than it was in the 80s, you've never done a piss test.

The drugs are SO good today, its scary. EPO, if adminstered properly and regular blood tests are done, is not the freaking dangerous drug that the regular Velonews Joe Blow says it is. EPO really came of age in the 90s. Its hard to detect because the test is for hematocrit levels. And this is easily manipulated via regular blood tests so the rider doesn't go over the legal limit.

As for Greg's comments, he never called Armstrong a liar or is out to destroy cycling. What he said is that if the subject of drugs is brought up with Armstrong, then Armstrong's crew will call the person a liar or that the person bringing up the allegations is out to destroy cycling. Didn't Armstrong recently call Walsh (author of LA Confidential) a liar and claim that Walsh was out to destroy cycling? WHY YES HE DID! So, Greg's comments were 100% correct. Get over it.


----------



## BuenosAires (Apr 3, 2004)

Ricky2 said:


> Greg LeMond speaks the truth. Nobody can handle it because nobody wants to believe it. If you actually believe the drug testing is world's better than it was in the 80s, you've never done a piss test.
> 
> The drugs are SO good today, its scary. EPO, if adminstered properly and regular blood tests are done, is not the freaking dangerous drug that the regular Velonews Joe Blow says it is. EPO really came of age in the 90s. Its hard to detect because the test is for hematocrit levels. And this is easily manipulated via regular blood tests so the rider doesn't go over the legal limit.
> 
> As for Greg's comments, he never called Armstrong a liar or is out to destroy cycling. What he said is that if the subject of drugs is brought up with Armstrong, then Armstrong's crew will call the person a liar or that the person bringing up the allegations is out to destroy cycling. Didn't Armstrong recently call Walsh (author of LA Confidential) a liar and claim that Walsh was out to destroy cycling? WHY YES HE DID! So, Greg's comments were 100% correct. Get over it.


So, i guess you and Lemond know something that no one else knows. Please enlighten us!


----------



## Ricky2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Greg is correct.


----------



## BuenosAires (Apr 3, 2004)

Ricky2 said:


> Greg is correct.


Please. Try not to overwhelm us with this mountain of evidence.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

*Tarnish*

I think you're wrong. I think he has said something that he hasn't said in the past. In the past he's always skirted the issue with regard to Armstrong when asked about his tour victories. He's always said something to the effect that, "If he has won all those tours without enhancement, then it would be the most amazing accomplishment in sports". Now he's on record calling Armstrong a doper. The fact that it's Armstrong, or even an American, is irrelevant. Lemond should have the sense to not comment on things he’s not qualified to comment on, any of the many PR gurus on Trek's payroll could tell him that much. He has a brand name to protect and his actions in the public effect that brand as evidenced by this and many of the boards on the web. That's the problem with naming a product after yourself, just ask Martha Stewart about it...

I started racing in 1978 as a kid and Lemond was my greatest idol. My parents would blow up photos I had taken of him at races (when he was a junior) and would give them to me for my birthday and Christmas presents. My room as a kid was a Lemond shrine. I’ve ridden with him on many occasions, completely star struck. My good friend shattered his junior national time trial record years ago and I actually had the nerve to ask him why he hammered so hard instead of congratulating him like I should have.

Now Lemond insults a fellow tour winner with accusations and also saying that he has no “innate talent” like Merckx, Hinault and himself. Armstrong is clearly the most dominant rider in the world, today’s stage will attest to that. For the record, I’ve never been much of a Lance fan but I’m even less of a Lemond fan now. We have the right to pick our heros and the right to drop them for whatever reason we choose. Our sport is going through so many growing pains right now with the drug scandal and Lemond is only making it worse by tarnishing its brightest star.


----------



## czardonic (Jan 11, 2002)

*There is another kind of class, RedMenace.*

Whether Lemond is right or not, whether he knows something we don't, he demonstrates an utter lack of class in promoting thus far unsubstantiated rumors. <i>Lemond</i> is the immature one, IMO.

Perhaps someone should market "Armstrong" decals that can be put over the Lemond name and match the paint scheme.


----------



## key (Mar 8, 2004)

*Ricky*

Well in this case everyone is guilty, Including Lemond who especially used drugs to come back after being shot in the back by his brother in law. There is no way he could have come back otherwise........ right.

Thanks for your persistance and we knew the facts would prevail.... LOL


----------



## xcmntgeek (Aug 24, 2002)

ChuckUni said:


> I understand EPO may be hard to detect, but maybe random testing at UNKNOWN times would find more riders using the stuff.
> 
> -Chuck


Uh, the UCI and USOC does do random, out of season, and in season drug tests. They can show up at your door at any time and tell you to piss.

Also, Ricky2, I realize that was a very wek attempt at trolling but w/o evidence Gregs comments (and yours) are worthless. I could say you were a cocaine addict but w/o proof it means nothing. Give me a break. Go ride you bikes people.


----------



## RedMenace (Jan 28, 2004)

*Oh, I know. Lemond is behaving abominably.*



czardonic said:


> Whether Lemond is right or not, whether he knows something we don't, he demonstrates an utter lack of class in promoting thus far unsubstantiated rumors. _Lemond_ is the immature one, IMO.
> 
> Perhaps someone should market "Armstrong" decals that can be put over the Lemond name and match the paint scheme.


My post was mainly in reaction to all the shrill hysteria here. It's just laughable. Spitting on LeMond bikes, throwing them in the river etc. Them Zurichs better learn to keep their pieholes shut around this gang of teenage girls. 

If Greg knows something, and feels powerfully moved to reveal it, he should go to "the authorities" and make an accusation. He'd look like a jackass, but less of a jackass than yapping in interviews this way.

Ooooooooooooooo! Ick! Ooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## SteveCnj (Oct 6, 2003)

RedMenace said:


> Now we're selling our LeMonds because of this?
> 
> "Oooooh icky! This bike I own is great, but now I can't ride it because its name has cooties!"
> 
> ...


Send those DEEPLY discounted LeMond's my way. I hope this spurs a wave of selling bikes way below market value. I'll gladly buy one. I'm looking for a cyclocross bikes so I hope one of you who are deeply offended have a Proprad in 53/54 cm that you want to unload cheap!

Red Menace, you comments are the only cogent remarks in this thread.

Steve


----------



## Ricky2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Greg never called Armstrong a doper for the two guys that insist that he did. Anyone else want to send another LeMond my way? I think I've gotten 3 new bikes today!


----------



## lc21998 (Oct 17, 2002)

*Good point*



Niwot said:


> Here's the message I sent to LeMond bikes:
> 
> *Won't ever buy a LeMond after what that assmuncher said about Lance.
> 
> Hey Trek: Take the whiny, bitter old man's name off of your bikes, if you ever want anyone to buy them again. Peace.*



Now every time someone does a search for assmuncher at the site, your message will show up! LOL. I agree with you by the way.


----------

